# cold smoking bacon



## dolcefumo (Dec 9, 2015)

When cold smoking bacon, is it still necessary to bring the belly up to 150 degrees?


----------



## travisty (Dec 9, 2015)

No, as long as you have gotten the correct amounts and times of cure. 150it+ would be considered hot smoking


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2015)

dolcefumo said:


> When cold smoking bacon, is it still necessary to bring the belly up to 150 degrees?



When cold smoking, you do not want the temperature above 80 ish degrees F...


http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------

